# Is She a Blanket or Bi-Color?



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Jada is just about 5 1/2 months old. Her coloring has really not changed at all since we got her when she was 8 weeks old. I'm just wondering if she is considered a blanket or Bi-Color? She does have a small white patch circling around her butt area.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bi color!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks bi color to me. And gorgeous too!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bicolor.
There is no third color there


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

very pretty bicolor


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Bicolour  Gorgeous girl! :wub:


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! So what is a blanket then?


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

She's a very pretty girl!

Coat Colors of the GSD


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

She's gorgeous 

http://www.4germanshep.com/coat_colors.htm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Ahh, I get it now! Thanks Karla and MegRose!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Jada is a pretty girl and she looks to be a bi-color to me. :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Bi-colour! Solid black on the chest and belly area, tar-heels and pencil toes, classic bi-colour!

A Blanket would have more tan on the legs, the face and the underbelly. If you scroll up to Karla's post her dot in her avatar is a blanket - you can see how the saddle area covers the entire back, but has a light-coloured underside and more tan on the legs. Some blankets do have an extensive blanket that reaches down the legs, but the light underbelly is usually the give-away.


----------

